# No Sound on Media



## elan_forum (Sep 19, 2004)

I just cleared my hard drive and I got media players up and running but there's no sound. I have a windows 98 comp, and quicktime is one of the media players with no sound. They do show the video though, just without sound so what can i do?


----------



## 4W4K3 (Sep 19, 2004)

elan_forum said:
			
		

> I just cleared my hard drive and I got media players up and running but there's no sound. I have a windows 98 comp, and quicktime is one of the media players with no sound. They do show the video though, just without sound so what can i do?



make sure your sound card is recognized, your onboard sound (if present) is disabled) and that you are using the latest/correct drivers for your souund card.


----------



## kof2000 (Sep 20, 2004)

and make sure your speakers are plugged into ur computer. make sure you didnt mute ur sounds.


----------



## Praetor (Sep 22, 2004)

> I just cleared my hard drive and I got media players up and running but there's no sound. I have a windows 98 comp, and quicktime is one of the media players with no sound. They do show the video though, just without sound so what can I do?


1. Do you have sound drivers installed?
2. Maximized the hardware accelleration as well as the quality setting (some soundcards dont work on all but max quality for some reason)


----------



## elan_forum (Sep 23, 2004)

my sound does work like all those windows loading noises and whatnot. It just doesn't work with media players or games. Is there something wrong with my media players?


----------



## 4W4K3 (Sep 23, 2004)

elan_forum said:
			
		

> my sound does work like all those windows loading noises and whatnot. It just doesn't work with media players or games. Is there something wrong with my media players?



i had same problem after i closed "svchost.exe" process. it would give me windows message sounds, but no games, music. i would try re-installing your sound drivers/getting new ones. go through your sound options in windows and see if maybe you have something disabled/muted.


----------



## Praetor (Sep 23, 2004)

> i had same problem after i closed "svchost.exe" process


Which one?


----------



## 4W4K3 (Sep 23, 2004)

Praetor said:
			
		

> Which one?



lol thats the problem, i have about 6 of them, and i dont know how to tell the difference. i only know the SOUND one cuz it uses the most pagefile usage or w/e its called. about 20meg. the rest are only about 3meg or smaller.


----------



## elan_forum (Sep 25, 2004)

I just got my quicktime working. I changed the sound out to via audio. But windows media player still won't work. Is there some way to change the sound output of wmplayer to via audio.


----------

